# Flor del Todo Churchill Cigar Review - Worst Cigar ever!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Do not believe the hype about this cigar, yes it is true that it does have a decent taste. But this by far the ugliest cigar i have ever smoked. I ...

Read the full review here: Flor del Todo Churchill Cigar Review - Worst Cigar ever!


----------

